# A blocked domain via htaccess is still able to access my forum?



## Xandros (Jul 22, 2008)

A spammer hit my forums so I blocked his domain name since I found he was using multiple quite different IPs. However the ******* is still able to get to the forums according to the access logs, he goes directly to some of the php files.

When I put my own hostname into htaccess and denied it, I was blocked complete, even when I went to the exact same URLs the spammer was going to. So why is it working for me and not him?

The only odd thing about his accesses is the fact his referrer is always filled in.

For instance when he accessed "http://www.mysite.com/forum/" his referrer stated he came from "http://www.mysite.com/index.php", even though there is no such file called index.php at that location.


----------



## Incubat0r (Nov 7, 2008)

he might be using proxy servers


----------

